# Unreal Tournament 2004 DVD won't install



## hrkfrd (Jun 28, 2009)

I've had this problem before and I found a solution, too, but I can't remember what it was anymore:

The linux-installer.sh on the UT 2004 DVD installs a few files for about 20 seconds, and then complains about the DVD missing, telling me to mount it.
I'm pretty sure it had something to do with the filenames on the DVD. Does anybody have a solution?

Cheers,
Henrik.


----------



## macbias (Jul 18, 2009)

did you fix this?

i had a steam version (no dvd), copied the ut2004 folder somewhere, then got the linux update patches from web, un-tarred them over-writing files in that folder, made cdkey file with key inside, then i just run System/ut2004-bin.

maybe you still had to do that, install.sh on dvd just copies files to hard-disk, the linux path updates to latest version (3369 i think). never asked my for dvd.


----------



## flx- (Oct 30, 2009)

try setting the enviroment to something like this, with sh, setenv SETUP_CDROM /mnt/path/to/your/mounted/DVD

or with bash export SETUP_CDROM=/mnt/path/to/your/mounted/DVD 

and you are done!


----------

